# Guitar stand for a Flying V shape?



## st2012 (Jul 13, 2008)

Getting a V later this week and I need a stand that will work with the body style. I've been looking at this one by Hercules







And I think it will work but I'm not sure. If anybody has any suggestion or experience with this particular stand I'd love to hear it. Otherwise I'll probably just go with a wall hanger.


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 13, 2008)

stands with the standard cradle @ the bottom work well, i have a bc rich v. unless you have some ultra v like a Robin Crosby double Rhoads, or a KXK Karl Sanders you should be o.k.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 13, 2008)

The regular ones can work fine. I have my V on one, and it hasn't fallen off or anything yet. One of my friends has the double version of that Hercules stand. It seems like a pretty good one.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 13, 2008)

i use a hercules stand for my BCR warlock and its works fine, it that helps any


----------



## Auyard (Jul 13, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> The regular ones can work fine. I have my V on one, and it hasn't fallen off or anything yet. One of my friends has the double version of that Hercules stand. It seems like a pretty good one.



I use the double stand as well and I have two v's on it.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 13, 2008)

So if I use this Hercules stand will the tips of the guitars body be resting on the ground like they would be if I used a regular stand? cause thats what I'm trying to avoid. Pointless I know but it would bother me if the guitar was basically holding itself up even though it's in a stand...


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

That is exactly what I use for my V.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 14, 2008)

i use the hercules style one for my V as well. it will not work in a regular stand, its too long for most of them, the points will touch the ground. the hercules style one is superior, imo.


----------



## darren (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you use those ones with the padding on the legs, or the ones with the adjustable backrest? (GS412B)


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

I use the one with the padded legs. I think I will get one of the backrest ones for the asymmetrical V.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 14, 2008)

i also use padded leg ones, but if i had an asymmetrical V, or a traditional strat/LP shaped guitar, i'd use the back rest.


----------

